# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  فوائد الخرشوف والبصل والكراث لنوم أفضل

## mohamed73

النوم هو عبارة عن حالة طبيعية من  الاسترخاء في الكائنات الحية يقل فيها الحركات الإرادية والشعور بكل المحيط  بك، لا يمكن اعتباره فقدان للوعي بل هو تغير لحالة الوعي هو من الظواهر  الطبيعية التي تعمل على إعادة تنظيم نشاط الدماغ والفعاليات الحيوية يحدث  أثناء النوم عدد من العمليات المعقدة الجسدية والعقلية داخل المخ لذلك فقلة  النوم تؤثر على الإنسان تأثير بالغ جدًا، وترجع أسباب قلة النوم  بسبب  معاناة الإنسان من اضطرابات النوم مثل الأرق وهو من أكثر الظواهر شيوعًا،  يحدث صعوبة بالنوم وصعوبة في الاستيقاظ من يعانون من الأرق يعانون من التعب  اليومي يؤثر على جودة الحياة والنشاط ويقلل من الحيوية كما أن للأرق  مضاعفات نفسية وجسدية وسلوكية كثيرة يسبب تعكر المزاج والعصبية والقلق  والتوتر قد يكون الاكتئاب والقلق هو السبب في ظهور الأرق أو النظام الغذائي  غير الصحي أو العادات اليومية غير السليمة مثل شرب الكافيين بكميات كبيرة  لذلك ..*فوائد الخرشوف والبصل والكراث لنوم أفضل :* قامت مجلة علم الأعصاب السلوكي The Journal Frontiers in  Behavioral Neuroscience، بعمل دراسة أثبتت فيها أن تناول كلا من البصل  والخرشوف والكراث تساهم في تحسين النوم والتخفيف من مستويات التوتر عبر  تعزيز أداء البكتيريا المفيدة داخل الأمعاء ، حيث من المعروف أن هذه  الخضروات تحتوي على كميات كبيرة من الألياف الغذائية المعروفة باسم  بالبريبيوتكس (Prebiotics)، هذه الألياف تكون غذاء للبكتيريا المفيدة داخل  المعدة والأمعاء حيث يسمح لها بالتكاثر والنمو بالشكل الطبيعي بالتالي تؤثر  على صحة الفرد بشكل عام و صحة الجهاز الهضمي و لكن كانت الدراسة الأولى من  نوعها التي تكشف عن تأثير هذه الخضروات في تحسين أنماط النوم الليلية حيث  تم الاكتشاف أن عند تناول الإنسان لهذه الخضروات وعند الهم تطلق عدد من  المواد الكيميائية الهائلة والهامة للجسم تسمى Metabolic byproducts تؤثر  بشكل مباشر على الدماغ بالتالي تساعد في التغلب على كلا من القلق والتوتر  والخوف وكشفت دراسات سابقة عن أن التوتر يقلل من تنوع البكتيريا المفيدة  مما يؤثر على التغيرات الطبيعية في درجة حرارة الجسم خلال اليوم و تقوي هذه  الدراسة البحث أن وجود البكتيريا المفيدة بالجسم يفيد صحة الجسم بشكل عام.قالت الدراسة أن تناول الخضروات الغنية  بالبريبيوتكس وغيرها من مصادره في مراحل مبكرة من الحياة يؤثر على نفسية  الإنسان على المدى الطويل خاصة الصحة النفسية و الصحة الدماغية وتأثيرها  على أنماط النوم لذلك اتجه العلماء لعمل مكمل غذائي بهذه الألياف لتحسين  النوم .*نصائح للنوم الصحي :* يعاني  الكثيرين اليوم من اضطرابات النوم بسبب نمط الحياة السريع والتوتر والضغوط  اليومية التي يتعرض لها الإنسان، ولكن النوم الصحي كاف لمحافظة على الصحة  العامة وقلة النوم تؤثر بشكل كبير وملحوظ على الحياة اليومية والإنجاز ،  النوم عبارة عن ستة دورات مرحلة حركة العين السريعة  (Rapid eye movement  – REM) ومرحلة حركة العين غير السريعة  (NREM – Non rapid eye movement)و  تستغرق كل مرحلة حوالي 90 دقيقة  و تتألف كل مرحلة من مراحل فرعية مرحلة  العين غير السريعة هي المرحلة التي تحدث بشكل رئيس يكون النوم سطحي بالأساس  و في المرحلة الأخرى مرحلة الأحلام تكون خلال النصف الثاني من الليل تتسم  بحركة العين السريعة و يتم التحكم في عملية النوم من خلال نظام معقد من  المواد التي تربط المسالك المختلفة بالدماغ هنالك عدة مسالك عصبية مسؤولة  عن حالة اليقظة وأخرى عن النوم و عند الإصابة بالأرق أو الاضطرابات  التنفسية يقلل من جودة النوم بالتالي الأعراض الجانبية لذلك يجب اتباع  النصائح التالية لنمط صحي:1-الاهتمام بتناول الطعام الصحي و المحافظة على روتين صحي غذائي.
2-الاهتمام بالمحافظة على روتين ثابت للنوم والاستيقاظ مثل كوب حليب دافئ  قبل النوم أو شاي أخضر يساعد ذلك على تنظيم الساعة البيولوجية .
3- عدم النوم بفترات النهار و عدم تقليل ساعات النوم لأن هذا من شأنه أن يزيد من الرغبة في النوم.
3-تناول وجبات خفيفة بالعشاء مكونة من الكربوهيدرات المعقدة والبروتين الخفيف كالحليب أو اللبن الزبادي.
4- الامتناع عن شرب القهوة والكافيين بكميات كبيرة وفي المساء.
5-الاهتمام بتنظيم بيئة النوم ، الفراش المريح والغرفة المظلمة بعيدًا عن الضوء.
6-يجب الذهاب للفراش عندما تكون متعبًا فقط
7- ممارسة التمارين الرياضية صباحًا و التعرض للضوء يساهم ذلك في تنظيم الساعة البيولوجية لديك

----------

